#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Пустота в Тхераваде

## Ассаджи

На буддийском форуме так много говорят о пустоте, что и мне захотелось попустословить  :Smilie: 

Итак, как же достигается пустота (сунньята) в Тхераваде?
В суттах описываются несколько аспектов пустоты.

Есть Чула-сунньята сутта:
http://i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/canon/mn121.htm
в которой хотелось бы разобраться.
В ней ключевую роль играет термин 'ekatta' "единство, объединение" (в английском переводе 'singleness'), вызывающее ассоциацию с фактором джханы 'ekagatta' "однонаправленность".

Монах, не обращая внимание на восприятие  деревни и людей, настраивает внимание на "единство", основанное на восприятии леса. Это пустота от того, что не присутствует.
Далее он настраивается на все более высокие ступени джханы, в конечном счете приходя к чистой, высшей, и непревзойденной пустоте. Последний переход, после  безтемного (безобъектного) ("анимитта") сосредоточения, приводит к Освобождению.

В следующей Маха-сунньята сутте говорится о внутренней пустоте и внешней пустоте, тоже в прямой связи с продвижением к высшим джханам.

С другой стороны, в сутте о пустоте мира
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn35-085.html
пустота мира по сути определяется как безличность, лишенность "я" или "моего". Как же достигается такая пустота?
В предыдущей сутте Ананда спросил Будду, что же такое мир (loko), в этой объяснил смысл пустоты мира через пустоту 24 (6х4) элементов опыта (6 сфер на четыре звена взаимообусловленного возникновения), в следующей сутте "Дхамма вкратце" Будда приводит Ананду к этой пустоте через непостоянство, неудовлетворительность и безличность этих элементов. (Что напоминает 
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn146.htm
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn147.htm).

Таким образом, вырисовывается совсем не удивительный вывод о том, что продвижение к пустоте возможно как с помощью развития саматхи, так и с помощью развития випассаны.

----------

Solano (26.11.2008), Алекс С (06.05.2010), Антончик (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Ассаджи

Возникает вопрос о том, как соотносятся понятия пустоты в палийском каноне и у Нагарджуны.

Глубокая преемственность раннего буддизма и буддизма Нагарджуны раскрыта в работах Девида Калупаханы (Kalupahana, David J. Nagarjuna: The Philosophy of the Middle Way. Albany: SUNY, 1986.).

Он говорит о том, что обосновывая "срединный путь", Нагарджуна стремился опровергнуть впадающие в крайности заблуждения, например, Сарвастивады о том, что "сарва асти" - "всё существует", или других школ о том, что "всё не существует", о том, что "я" в действительности существует, или "я" в действительности не существует, (точнее на санскрите: свабхава, парабхава, бхава, абхава), и опирался на Каччаянаготта сутту:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn12-015.html

(Цитата из 15 главы Муламадхьямакакарики: 
/bcom ldan dngos dang dngos med pa/
/mkhyen pas ka tya ya na yi/
/gdams ngag las ni yod pa dang/
/med pa gnyi ga’ang dgag par mdzad/)

в которой в противовес таким заблуждениям подчеркивается взаимообусловленное возникновение явлений.

http://www.sharpham-trust.org/verses...the_centre.htm
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-ADM/putney.htm
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-ADM/james.htm
http://www.bahai-library.org/persona...ubs/nagarjuna/

С точки зрения практики, любые фиксированные взгляды на "абсолютную" природу вселенной или "я" служат источником страдания, а взаимообусловленное возникновение указывает путь к прекращению страдания.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn072.html

----------

Антончик (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Bendzar

Не знал, что уважаемый Ассаджи еще и в тибетском силён!  :Smilie: 
Только вот про заблуждения вы конечно загнули.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Не знал, что уважаемый Ассаджи еще и в тибетском силён!


Это была шутка  :Smilie:  




> Только вот про заблуждения вы конечно загнули.


Я имел в виду строфу из пятнадцатой главы Муламадхьямакакарики:

6. /gang dag rang bzhin gzhan dngos dang/
/dngos dang dngos med nyid lta ba/
/de dag sangs rgyas bstan pa la/
/de nyid mthong ba ma yin no/

Those who view essence, thingness of the other, things and non-things do not see the suchness in the teaching of the awakened.

http://www.sharpham-trust.org/sharph...0of%20Essences

где как раз критикуются свабхава, парабхава, бхава и абхава как заблуждения.

----------


## Сахайя

О, совсем я забегать перестал...
Практическая книжка про тхеравадинскую пустоту есть у Буддхадасы Бхиккху - The Bodhi Tree.

----------


## Ассаджи

The Heartwood of the Bodhi Tree

Я нашел десять страниц:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...39#reader-link

----------


## Сахайя

О, точно, пропустил.
В сети не видел, она у меня на полке лежит.  :Smilie:

----------


## Анатолий

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn121.html

Действительно замечательная во многих отношениях сутта. Она так многогранна, что неудивительно почему она находит применение во многих местах антологии Тханиссаро Бхикху ...

Мне, также, захотелось разобраться в этой сутте, рассмотрев все те смыслы, которые она в себе несет. Вот какое мнение у меня сложилось:

С самого начала мне показалось, что Ананда, собственно, не может практиковать такой способ, поэтому он обратился к Будде за уточнениями:

... I heard and learned this: 'I now often remain in an attitude of emptiness.' Did I hear that correctly, learn it correctly, attend to it correctly, remember it correctly?"

Хотя, конечно, это может быть несколько "надуто", т.к. не о какой практике Ананды речи вовсе не идет, да и вообще, это может быть обыкновенная искусственная прелюдия к сутте. Тем не менее: did I learn it correctly? (Будда: you learned it correctly) - в данном случает присутствует -> значит Будда когда-то уже давал развернутый ответ, а не просто ограничивался фразой: "Я теперь часто остаюсь в отношении пустоты". Здесь "теперь" тоже играет немаловажную роль. Судя по всему, когда Будда впервые обратился с такой фразой (а это было, если верить сутте, в городе Нагараке), он имел в виду именно "теперь" - что, возможно, значит, что раньше этого не было, т.е. такая техника открыта им относительно недавно. 

Это, сразу же, говорит в пользу "продвинутости" данного метода, который успешно может применить только опытный монах, сумевший (как минимум) разбить первые трое оков и ослабить 4-ю и 5-ю. Т.е. такой монах должен быть как минимум сакадагами. Это предположение подкрепляется начальной стадией этого метода:

Just as this palace of Migara's mother is empty of elephants, cattle & mares, empty of gold & silver, empty of assemblies of women & men, and there is only this non-emptiness -- the singleness based on the community of monks; even so, Ananda, a monk -- not attending to the perception (mental note) of village, not attending to the perception of human being -- attends to the singleness based on the perception of forest. His mind takes pleasure, finds satisfaction, settles, & indulges in its perception of forest

Также, как этот дворец матери Мигары пуст от слонов, рогатого скота и кобыл, пуст от золота и серебра, пуст от собраний женщин и мужчин, и (там) есть только эта непустота - единство, основанное на сообществе монахов; ровно также, Ананда, монах - не обращая внимания на восприятие (умственное замечание) деревни, не обращая внимания на восприятие людей - проявляет внимание к единству, основанному на восприятии леса. Его ум пребывает в удовольствии, находит удовлетворение, улаживает, и балУется таким восприятием леса.

Мне кажется, что здесь полезно обратить внимание на то, что могло бы быть у монаха, решившего следовать этому методу, до медитации. Монах, собрав подаяние в деревне, вернулся в лес. После трапезы он решил попрактиковать. Большая вероятность, что у неопытного монаха, только что, вернувшегося из деревни будут возникать мысли о самой деревне и о ее жителях: о хижинах и домах, о женщинах и мужчинах, о том кто и как подавал ему подаяния, а кто не сделал этого, хотя намеревался и т.д. Поэтому такому монаху следует занятся развитием саматхи. Когда, как в сутте ни о какой саматхе речи не идет, если только она не подразумевается по-умолчанию. Здесь, скорее, речь идет о "сухом видении-как-есть", основанием которого является не саматха, а предыдущий медитативный опыт и уже развитая мудрость (паннья). Этим критериям должны соответствовать, по-моему мнению, монахи, начиная от сакадагами до архатов.

Слово "единство", конечно, здесь играет ключевую роль, что и говорить. В нем заложен, собственно, весь смысл сутты, а также, начало и развитие такой практики. Мне кажется, что это слово становится более понятным, при проведении кое-каких параллелей с различными практиками созерцания тела, имеющих место в каноне, наряду со знаменитым методом анапанасати, который, по-моему, просто затмил своей популярность другие альтернативные техники. Тем более, что такие техники не менее эффективны, чем анапанасати, т.к. они ничем не выделяются\затеняются в Махасатипаттхана сутте. Взяв во внимание ряд таких методов, можно, в принципе, предположить:

1) Сакадагами, не вовлекаясь в мысли о деревне и ее жителях, создает себе тему (нимитта): "Этот лес подобен мне, также, как и я подобен лесу. Этому лесу, как и мне присущ элемент (дхату) земли". Так он настраивает восприятие на лес, отожествляя себя с ним.

Это и есть, на мой взгляд тот толчок, стимул, импульс, порождающий единство и однонаправленность, как фактор джаны и следствие сосредоточенности. При этом он (монах) полон бдительности (сампаджаннья) и различения (вимамса), что говорит его констатация фактов отсутствия дхамм, связанных с восприятием деревни и людей, что относится ко всем стадиям, которые он проходит во время медитации:

Он различает это так: "Все те помехи, которые могли бы быть на основе восприятия деревни и людей -- отсутствуют. И есть только эта непустота -- капелька "волнения", основанная на восприятии леса." Что бы не оставалось, он просто различает, как присутствие: "Есть это"

2) Продолжая развивать эту тему: "Моему телу, как и этому лесу, присущ элемент земли: волосы головы, волосы тела, ногти, зубы, кожа, плоть, сухожилия, кости, костный мозг, почки, сердце, печень, мембраны, селезенка, легкие, толстые кишки, тонкие кишки, содержимое живота, экскременты, или еще что-то внутреннее в пределах себя, что жестко и твердо - это и есть внутренний элемент земли". Теперь он способен различить (вимамса), что и внутренний элемент земли и внешний элемент земли - просто земная стихия.

Именно последняя фраза и должна здесь указать на упрочнение "единства" и развитие объединения сознания, которое иногда характерезует взаимным проникновением сознания (четас) и объекта созерцания. Т.о. здесь ощущение единства с лесом переходит у него на единение с землей, что вызывает чувство "растягивания", или, если грубо выразиться, он физически ощущает слияние своего тела с землей, уходящей\простирающейся в даль: 

"Further, Ananda, the monk -- not attending to the perception of human being, not attending to the perception of forest -- attends to the singleness based on the perception of earth. His mind takes pleasure, finds satisfaction, settles, & indulges in its perception of earth. Just as a bull's hide is stretched free from wrinkles with a hundred stakes, even so -- without attending to all the ridges & hollows, the river ravines, the tracts of stumps & thorns, the craggy irregularities of this earth -- he attends to the singleness based on the perception of earth. His mind takes pleasure, finds satisfaction, settles, & indulges in its perception of earth. 

"Далее, Ананда, монах - не проявления внимания к восприятию людей, не проявление внимания к восприятию леса - уделяет внимание единству, основанному на восприятии земли. Его ум пребывает в удовольствии, находит удовлетворение, улаживает, и балУется таким восприятием земли. Также, как шкуру быка растягивают сотней палок, освобождая ее от морщин, точно так и (монах), -- не проявляя внимание ко всем горным хребтам и впадинам, речным ущельям и полосам пней, терниям и холмистым неровностям этой земли - он проявляет внимание к единству, основанному на восприятии (такой) земли. Его ум пребывает в удовольствии, находит удовлетворение, улаживает, и балУется таким восприятием земли." 

3) Далее идут области бесконечного пространства и бесконечного сознания, порожденные единением с землей и чувством "растягивания". И это вполне естественно, т.к. это может выглядеть примерно так: чувство "растягивания" можно сравнить с плоскостью ("земля") уходящей вдаль, причем тело монаха становится частью этой плоскости. Плоскость не имеет конца, что приводит к ощущению ее бесконечности, а т.к. эта плоскость берет на себя роль всего пространства, с которым в данный момент отожествляется тело монаха, то это и приводит сначала к первой арупа-джхане -- сфера бесконечности пространства, а затем ко второй арупа-джхане -- бесконечности сознания. Последние две арупа-джханы -- область Ничто и область ни Восприятия и ни Невосприятия -- являются обязательными этапами, которые должен пройти монах, на пути к своей цели-плоду (пхала), согласно описанию сутты. Эти две джханы - довольно абстрактные вещи, наступление которых характеризуются, как: (1) когда монах отбрасывает умственный ярлык "бесконечного осознания", который присущ области Бесконечного сознания, оставляя (только) восприятие бездеятельности; (2) когда он отбрасывает восприятие этого отсутствия деятельности, оставляя только очень тонкое восприятие, которое едва ли можно назвать восприятием. 

4) Два элемента -- сампаджаннья и вимамса -- "сливаюися" теперь в один элемент мудрости (паннья), которая движет монаха по последним (высшим) стадиям медитации, приводя в конечном итоге к разпознованию "тягости" всего конструированного (санкхара) и умственно-порожденного (mentally fashioned), вследствии видения-как-есть непосоянства (аничча) и прекращения (ниродха).

'For him -- thus knowing, thus seeing -- the mind is released from the effluent of sensuality, the effluent of becoming, the effluent of ignorance. With release, there is the knowledge, 'Released.' He discerns that 'Birth is ended, the holy life fulfilled, the task done. There is nothing further for this world.

После достижения этого момента его ум полность прекращает пороки\влечения (асава) всех трех типов: влечения к чувственности (камасава), влечения к становлению\существованию (бхавасава), влечения к неведению (видджасава), что приводит к освобождению (вимутти), к знанию (виджджа): "Освобожден", и распознованию: "Конец рождениям. Святая жизнь окончена. Все, что нужно было сделать - сделано. Нет ничего далее этого состояния."

Таким образом эта техника приводит к Нирване и видению\осознанию Паринирваны: 

He discerns that 'Whatever disturbances would exist based on the effluent of sensuality... the effluent of becoming... the effluent of ignorance, are not present. And there is only this modicum of disturbance: that connected with the six sensory spheres, dependent on this very body with life as its condition.' He discerns that 'This mode of perception is empty of the effluent of sensuality... becoming... ignorance. And there is just this non-emptiness: that connected with the six sensory spheres, dependent on this very body with life as its condition.' Thus he regards it as empty of whatever is not there. Whatever remains, he discerns as present: 'There is this.' And so this, his entry into emptiness, accords with actuality, is undistorted in meaning, pure -- superior & unsurpassed

Он распознает это: "Какие бы помехи, основанные на влечении к чувственности, влечении к существованию, влечении к неведению, не существовали бы -- в настоящий момент таких помех нет. И есть только одна капелька "волнения", которая связана с шестью сферами чувственности, зависящая от самого тела, как условие жизни". Он распознает, что такой способ пуст от влечений (асава), и, что есть толька эта непустота -- та самая капелька "волнения", связанная с его телом. Таким образом он раценивает это, как пустоту от того, чего там нет. Независимо от того, что остается - он рапознает это (просто) как присутствие: "Есть это". И таким образом, его вход в пустоту, согласуется с действительностью, неискажен в значении, чистый -- высший и непревзойденый.

Какие бы, Ананда, шраманы и брахманы, которые в прошлом достигали такой пустоты и пребывали в ней, которые в будущем ... которые сейчас ..., -- все они входят и пребывают в той самой -- чистой, высшей, непревзойденной пустоте.

Последние абзацы, по-моему, говорят о том, что, говоря о "пустоте" и "входе в пустоту", Будда говорит о нирване и ее последовательном достижении, проходящем через стадии такой медитации ...

Не знаю, верно или нет, но мне кажется, что пустота в Тхераваде и есть Паринирвана, хотя возможен также более психологический смысл в виде безличности мира.

----------


## Анатолий

*1.Феноменология*

В предесловии к "Крыльям пробуждения" Тханиссаро Бхикху говорит о том, что хотя он и не преследовал цели представление данной антологии с точки зрения современных наук, таких как психология, социология и т.д., тем не менее он, все же, привлек две дисциплины, для более понятного изложения некоторых аспектов Дхармы.
Одна из этих дисциплин -- феноменология -- направление философии "по части" явлений, как они непосредственно возникают и исчезают (происходят) в жизни. Здесь Тханиссаро повторяется, что это не его цель -- проведение параллелей между Дхармой и, той же, феменологией. Однако, говорит он, Будда действительно рекомендует способ восприятия, который он называл "вход в пустоту (сунньята) " [М.121], при этом необходимо просто обращать внимание на присутствие или отсутствие явлений, не делая любые дальнейшие предположения о них. Этот подход, продолжает Тханиссаро, напоминает то, что в современной философии можно было бы назвать "радикальной феноменологией", способ восприятия, при котором на явления и процессы смотрят просто как на события, без вопроса о том, находятся ли какие-либо "вещи" вне этих событий или же вопроса о том, можно ли сказать что события действительно существуют [S.XII.35 & S.XII.15].
Из-за подобных аналогий, говорит Тханиссаро, слово "феноменология", может быть полезным при анализе кармы и взаимозависимого возникновения ...

*2.Кашина*

В главе 3F Тханиссаро, также, приводит аналогии созерцания в М.121 с практикой кашина, описываемой в Комментариях. Но при этом он четко подчеркивает, что она лишь немного похожа на тот метод кашина из "Пути отчищения", смысл которого я, кстати, смутно понял. При этом человек пристально смотрит на объект, пока образ объекта не запечлевается в уме. Это образ приводит к возникновению дополняюшего образа, который свидетельствует о достижении порогового сосредоточения, - необходимого фактора джханы. Но Тханиссаро именно и говорит, что в МН 121 ни о каком пристальном смотрении на объект, ни о каком получении дополнительного образа, хотя и метод созерцания в сутте, как я понял, носит название "кашина" ...

*3.Джхана*

Еще, Тханиссаро в главе 3E говорит, что однонаправленность, как фактор джханы, является следствием правильного сосредоточения, когда ум не озабочен чувственностью (кама) и лишен неумелых качеств (акусала-дхамм). Но однонаправленность джханы не только означает, что сознание (четас) сосредоточено на каком-то объекте, но и наоборот -- качество объекта всецело заполняет сознание, создавая ощущение его расширения. Именно это взаимное проникновения сознания и объкта в состоянии расширения и называют "погружением" (джхана). Во фрагментах Палийского канона, относящихся к различным уровням джхан -- часто говорится о "расширении", "заливании", "растягивании", "наполнении", достигающих высшей точки в 4 рупа-джхане, когда тело наполнено ярким чувством сознания. Аналогично и в М.121:

"Далее, Ананда, монах - не проявления внимания к восприятию людей, не проявление внимания к восприятию леса - уделяет внимание единству, основанному на восприятии земли. Его ум пребывает в удовольствии, находит удовлетворение, улаживает, и балУется таким восприятием земли. Также, как шкуру быка растягивают сотней палок, освобождая ее от морщин, так и (монах), -- не проявляя внимание ко всем горным хребтам и впадинам, речным ущельям и полосам пней, терниям и скалистым неровностям этой земли - он проявляет внимание к единству, основанному на восприятии земли. Его ум пребывает в удовольствии, находит удовлетворение, улаживает, и балУется таким восприятием земли." 
 

*4.Третья стадия сатипаттхаты*

В главе 2В, посвященной обзору четырех основ осознаности, Тханиссаро проводит параллели между способом восприятия в МН.121 и третьей, заключительной стадией сатипаттханы:
(...)
Таким образом, поскольку ощущение непривязанности (вирага) приводит к беспристрастию (упеккха), медитирующий достигает состояния, назваемое "состояние не-придания формы" (атаммаята), через третью и заключительную стадию практики сатипаттханы:

"Таким образом он раценивает это (способ восприятия), как пустоту от того, чего там нет. Независимо от того, что остается - он рапознает это (просто) как присутствие: "Есть это". Таков его вход в пустоту и согласия с действительностью -- чистый, высший и непревзойденый в значении"

Это - достигающее высшей точки равновесие, когда путь практики неизменно приводит к состоянию "не-придания формы" (атаммаята), а оттуда к плоду Просветления (Бодхи) и Освобождения (вимутти). 

Некоторые медитирующие, читая МН.121, немедля пробуют вступить в состояние "не-придания формы", не получив прежде внутреннюю чувствительность к причинности происходящих явлений, которая приходит с развитием практики. Такие попытки ни к чему не приводят. Только, приобретя эту чувствительность, можно обнаружить основные причинные отношения -- взаимозависимое возникновение и это/то обусловленность. Такое открытие необходимо, чтобы вызвать ощущение непривязанности (вирага), когда становишься все более разочарованным в непостоянстве (аничча) и искуственной природе всех умственных явлений (дхамм) и (при этом) развиваешь сильное желание (чханда) освобождения (вимутти) от них. Это открытие, также, необходимо для того, чтобы раскрыть точный момент состояния "не-приядания формы" (атаммаята) между становлением (бхава) и нестановлением, где можно найти то самое освобождение.

*5.Правильные убеждения*

В главе 3H, рассматривающей правильные убеждения (самма-диттхи), Тханиссаро опять говорит о феноменологии (вернее о феноменологическом способе восприятия), но уже в контексте функционирования правильных убеждений:

Шаги функционирования правильных убеждений соответствуют трем стадиям медитации сатипаттханы ... Третий шаг правильного убеждения -- когда даже само прав.убеждение рассматривается просто как событие -- соответствует третьей стадии сатипаттханы, когда происходит движение к перцепционному способу "входа в пустоту" [М.121], просто отмечая: "Есть это" -- не делая никаких дальнейших предположений об "этом". Достигнув такой перцепции, наступает состояние "не-придания формы", а (уже) затем Пробуждение. Поскольку практика джханы также вовлечена в эти три шага -- стабилизация ума в первом шаге, повышение его чувствительности к причинности во втором шаге, и обеспечение основания для пятого фактора благородного сосредоточения в третьем шаге -- то, таким образом, внимательность (сати), сосредоточенность (самадхи) и распознование (паннья) неразрывно переплетены, т.к. они развиваются по пути к Пробуждению. 

Важно заметить, что правильное убеждение (самма-диттхи) функционирует в двух временных структурах: малой и большой. Малая -- его первичная структура -- имеет дело исключительно с непосредственным настоящим. Поскольку оно заостряется на явлениях возникновения и исчезновения, то это приводит условия анализа к все более основным уровням, достигая такого момента, когда настоящее рассматривается в простом потоке событий, как "существует" и "не существует". В результате это позволяет категоризировать непосредственный опыт, как присутствие и отсутствие старадания (дукха), не добавляя еще чего-нибудь. Этот феноменологический способ восприятия, описываемый в М.121, рассматривает "вещи" просто в терминах "присутствует" и "отсутствует", не вовлекаясь во что-либо, связанное с этими двумя его состовляющими.

*Ссылки:*

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma...ings/intro.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m...ngs/index.html

----------

Антончик (14.08.2014)

----------


## Ассаджи

У Вас оригинальный и творческий ход мысли.
Давайте обсуждать отдельные преположения по очереди.
Тогда мы сможем прийти к конструктивным выводам.

Предлагаю начать с ключевого термина "нимитта" в новом треде
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=693

----------


## Huandi

//На буддийском форуме так много говорят о пустоте...

На этот счет существует любопытная точка зрения  :Smilie: 


Б.Брехт

Притча Будды о горящем доме

Гаутама Будда говорил
О колесе алубы,
К которому мы прикованы, и учил,
Отринуть все вожделения и, таким образом,
Избавившись от желаний, войти в ничто, называемое им нирваной.

Однажды ученики спросили его:
- Какого это Ничто, Учитель? Мы все стремимся 
Отринуть, как ты призываешь, вожделения, но скажи нам,
Это ничто, куда мы вступим,
Примерно то же, что единосущность со всем сотворенным,
Когда бездумно лежишь в воде в полдень,
Почти не ощущая тела лениво лежишь в воде или проваливаешься в сон,
Машинально натягивая одеяло, что падаешь во сне?
Так же прекрасно твое ничто, доброе ничто,
Или твое ничто - это обыкновенное ничто, холодное пустое и бессмысленное? - 
Будда долго молчал, потом небрежно бросил:
- На ваш вопрос нет ответа. - 
Но вечером, когда ученики ушли,
Будда все еще сидел под хлебным деревом
И рассказывал другим ученикам, тем, кто не задавал вопросов,
Такую притчу:

Недавно я видел дом. Он горел. Крышу
Лизало пламя. Я подошел и заметил,
Что в доме еще были люди. Я вошел и крикнул,
Что крыша горит, призывая тем самым
Выходить скорее. Но люди,
Казалось, не торопились, расспрашивая,
Как там на улице, найдется ли там другой дом,
И еще в этом роде. Я ушел,
Не отвечая. "Такой человек сгорит. задавая вопросы," - 
Подумал я.
В самом деле, друзья,
Тем, кому земля под ногами еще не так горочя, 
Чтобы они были готовы
Обменять ее на любую другую, тем советовать нечего.
Так сказал Гаутама Будда.

----------


## Ассаджи

На сайте "Колесо Дхармы" размещена Чуласуннята сутта:

http://i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/canon/mn121.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

Открылся свежий сайт по практике пребывания в пустоте (суннята):

http://emptyuniverse.tripod.com/index.htm

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Дмитрий, спасибо, очень интересный сайт. Всвязи с этим у меня к вам несколько вопросов.
Кто авторы этого сайта и насколько, по Вашему мнению, их изложение в целом аутентично?
К какому разделу Типитаки относится Патисамбхидамагга?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alert

http://emptyuniverse.tripod.com/id40.htm#contact

Hi, my name is Geoff, and I live in western Canada. I've been practicing for almost twenty years now, and spent a couple of years in residence at Gampo Abbey Buddhist Monastery, Cape Breton, N.S., Canada, where I was employed as the kitchen manager. I consider myself a nonsectarian, and as such, I'm not affiliated with any lineage. I have been inspired by many teachers over the years, most notably Ani Pema Chodron, and Ajahn Sumedho, both of whom exemplify the essence of the Dhamma, refined through many years of dedicated practice. The teachings of both contain the highest wisdom, straightforwardness, and clarity, which transcends all sectarianism. I have also been inspired by other teachers of the Thai forest tradition such as Ajahn Buddhadasa, Ajahn Chah, Ajahn Amaro, and Ajahn Thanissaro— whose translations of the Pali suttas I have (mostly) used on these pages. If you're interested, you can find links to some of the teachings of these teachers on the links page.  

 As for what I've tried to present on this site, I have worked entirely from the Pali Sutta Pitaka. I don't consider what I've presented to be some sort of attempt at Theravada/Mahayana synthesis, as I've tried to stay within the teachings as presented by the above mentioned Ajahns, and, therefore, I would consider what I've written here to be Theravadin (or more precisely Nikaya Theravada, or simply Nikaya Buddhism), even if it may go beyond the boundaries of the Abhidhamma commentarial orthodoxy. Nevertheless, my motivation for writing this has been somewhat syncretic, in that it attempts to explore some common ground (i.e. sunnata; or you could say groundless ground) shared by these two great streams of Buddhayana. And I wholeheartedly believe that the Pali Sutta Pitaka contains such common ground, especially in the suttas that I've quoted here. May we as Buddhists have enough wisdom to see our shared unity, and may this lead us to fully respect our shared diversity. In the end though, all sectarian distinctions are fabricated and empty.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кто авторы этого сайта и насколько, по Вашему мнению, их изложение в целом аутентично?


Автор - Джеф Шатц из Канады.

Изложение большей частью основывается на глубоком знании палийских сутт.

Хотя порой в книге встречаются спорные моменты, главное, что автор имеет большой опыт практики, и дает ценные рекомендации на основе этого опыта.




> К какому разделу Типитаки относится Патисамбхидамагга?


Кхуддака Никая.

По дате составления она весьма ранняя
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-ENG/bcl.htm

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Дмитрий, спасибо.

----------


## Ассаджи

Статья досточтимого Тханиссаро на английском:

The Integrity of Emptiness

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...emptiness.html

----------


## Тера

Маленький офф-топ: вот все бы так пусто-словили, как Ассаджи ))

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

В пятой книге Сутта-питаки - Кхуддака-никае есть сборник небольших разъяснений на сутты Параянавагги - собрания текстов из Сутта-нипаты. Там предлагается несколько схем объяснения, в каком смысле нужно понимать, что мир пуст.
Например двумя способами можно понимать, что этот мир пуст. Через видение, различение того, что мы не властны над преходящими феноменами (avasiyapavattasallakkhaṇa), а так же через распознавание того, что все составное лишено, избавлено, пусто (tuccha) от собственной сущности, собственной внутренней природы (tucchasaṅkhārasamanupassanā).

Каким же образом предлагается понимать пустоту мира в том смысле, что мы не властны над преходящими феноменами? Нет власти над телом, нет власти над чувствами, ..., над сознанием. Так сказано Благословенным (приводится пассаж из анатта-лаккхана сутты): тело, монахи, - "не-Я". Ведь если бы оно было "Я", оно бы не стремилось к распаду и разрушению, и можно было бы тогда сказать относительно этого тела: 'пусть оно будет таким; пусть оно не будет таким'. Поскольку, монахи, тело - "не-Я", постольку и стремится оно с разрушению и нельзя сказать относительно него: 'пусть оно будет таким; пусть оно не будет таким'. И далее по всем кхандхам так же.

Далее, каким образом предлагается понимать пустоту мира через распознавание того, что все составное лишено, избавлено, пусто (tuccha) от собственной сущности, собственной внутренней природы?
Тело лишено собственной сущности. Чувства лишены собственной сущности, ..., сознание лишено собственной сущности. Тело "бессущностно", не имеет сущности, лишено сущности, - в смысле той сущности, которая постоянна, приносит удовлетворение, есть "Я", неизменна, вечна, сохраняется, не подвержена распаду. Чувства, ..., распознавание, санкхары, сознание не имеет сущности, лишено сущности, - в смысле той сущности, которая постоянна, приносит удовлетворение, есть "Я", неизменна, вечна, сохраняется, не подвержена распаду.

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg7795#msg7795

----------

Антончик (14.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Йен (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Интересный термин, который я раньше не вcтречал. "Атаммайята - Возрождение Забытого Слова."

ATAMMAYATA

Перевод статьи

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Антон Соносон (14.08.2014)

----------


## Ассаджи

Статья из "Критического словаря пали", составленная еще в первой половине двадцатого века:

a-tammaya, mfn. [cf. sa. tan-maya], not absorbed in things, free from desire; AN I 150,8* (sabbesu dhammesu ~o muni; = sabbesu tebhūmika-dhammesu taṇhā-saṁkhātāya tammayatāya abhāvena ~o khīṇāsava-muni, Mp; cf. Sn 846); III 444,8 (sabbaloke ~o bhavissāmi; = tammayā vuccanti taṇhādiṭṭhiyo, tāhi rahito, Mp). 
°-tā, f. abstr., MN III 42,27 ( = nittaṇhatā, Ps); 220,33 (quoted Ps II 153,7 & Vism 671,9; = vuṭṭhānagāminī vipassanā, Ps); Nidd I 21,24 (so Nidd-a quoting AN I 150,8*; Ee akammañña°); 189,14 (= nittaṇhabhāvo, Nidd-a); 
°-âpajjana, n., entering into atammayatā, Pj II 545,34 (see ib. 547,26).

http://pali.hum.ku.dk/cpd/search.html

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------

